
DIY Paper Robot - edwinjm
http://zoobotics.de/project/zuri-01-3/
======
juliangamble
Does anybody recall 'Toy Shop' for the Apple IIgs?
[http://bit.ly/1s6dl4z](http://bit.ly/1s6dl4z)

It was a software program with 20 cardboard models to print and build. It had
a Zoetrope, a rubber band car, a balloon powered steam engine and a model
plane. (That's what I thought this link was going to be about.)

------
bsaul
Looks cool ! Any video ?

